# Behringer V-amp pro vs. Pod xt (or xt Pro)



## kevenmo (Aug 27, 2007)

I`m tired of breaking power supplys for my original Pod, and am thinking about getting a Behringer V-amp Pro for home noodling, practice and jams. I`m aware of the differences in amout of amp models etc, the Line6 obviously wins in that department.

Thing is, I really only need a metal rhythm crunch, a metal lead with delay and a clean sound  I`ve tried the small V-amp thing through an SS combo and headphones, and found it to sound perfectly okay. Have anyone used the Pro in a live setting? I don`t play out much, but when I do, portability is the key. I can`t drag my half stack on a plane, but a V-amp in a rack bag would fit the bill. The reason I`m looking into the Pro, is that I can use a regular 3-pin cable instead of a terrible transformer that`s bound to break.

If anyone have tried the V-amp, would you say it is passable for live use in the loop of an amp, or with a high powered SS power amp? I`m thinking of getting a MIC 200 tube pre as well (I also play bass and acoustic guitar), to maybe warm up the signal a bit before it hits the pro, or between the pro and my SS power amp. 

I have a big tube rig, and a couple of good pedals, so I`m really set in that area.

Would anyone recommend anything else?
(Oh, I have a midi controller, so I`m able to switch between my three sounds with the other alternatives as well)

Rocktron Utopia? (transformer, right?)
Pod xt Live?
Pod XT bean?
Pod XT Pro (is it worth 3 times as much as the Beh. for my kinda use?)

I hope some of you guys have tried a couple of these, and can give me a little info  

Thx,
Knut E


----------



## loktide (Aug 27, 2007)

why not just get a new power-supply? you don't need to buy the original one from line6. Just get one that handles at least the amount you need to power up the pod. I think it's somthing like 2000mA @ 9V, but it should be written on original adapter... A power-supply should cost you about 10 max.

I strongly dislike behringer products, but the vamp seems to do it's job. You could probably get a used vamp for the price of an original line 6 power adapter  

IMO, the rack pod isn't worth it unless you need the FX-loop and S/PDIF outputs.

can't comment on the rocktron thing...


----------



## kevenmo (Aug 27, 2007)

loktide said:


> why not just get a new power-supply? you don't need to buy the original one from line6. Just get one that handles at least the amount you need to power up the pod. I think it's somthing like 2000mA @ 9V, but it should be written on original adapter... A power-supply should cost you about 10 max.
> 
> I strongly dislike behringer products, but the vamp seems to do it's job. You could probably get a used vamp for the price of an original line 6 power adapter
> 
> ...




Thanks for replying, man 
I know, but I`ve broken two of them now, and I`ve just about had it with power supplys, hehehe. Plus having it in a rack at all times makes it easier to transport as well. I`m not much of an effects user, so I don`t worry about the loop, and my home recording days are over for a while, with a wife, a 3 yr old and a baby coming in November If I can get 20 minutes of playing in the evening with my headphones on, I`m happy.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 27, 2007)

I actually own both a V-Amp Pro, and a Pod XT Live.

The V-Amp actually sounds very good indeed, it was an excellent purchase for the price. Of course, I way prefer the XT Live, because of the USB connectivity, the amount of awesome models, and integrated pedalboard (I do like my wah and volume pedal functions!) so I'd definetly lean towards the Pod.

However, I don't use my V-Amp Pro any more, and I've been trying to sell it. If you're interested, I was looking for about &#8364;120 for it? It's in perfect condition, with all manuals.

Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## BCrowell (Aug 27, 2007)

I have a V-AMP 2, that I use at home for practice, and for student performances. Ive always been really happy with the sounds out of it, especially as it was so affordable! Ive been quite happy using it live when I didnt want to lug my full rack/head around. I literally run its outputs right into either A)A 20/20 Tube Power amp and 2*12, or B)Direct line-out to the PA board. Both ways it sounds really good. Ive never tried it in the FX loop of my JSX per say, but I have put it right into the RETURN, eliminating the use of the JSX pre altogether. This works great when I want an amp sound that the head pres cant give me (Fender, Classic models, etc.).


----------



## 999dead666 (Aug 27, 2007)

i have v-amp pro, its excellent equipment for home or studio. and cheap!


----------



## bibz (Aug 27, 2007)

I've been using a v-amp pro for years and I really like it. 'Behringer'ness aside, this is actually a really good product. All I'd change is the ad/da's and the dull cabinet modelling. The analog cab sim sounds alright though.
I found a really nice savage model I made whilst jamming the other day (electronic drumkit + modeller = apartment jamming w/headphones!) that had a REAL nice tone. Isn't gonna replace the jsx, but def has its place!


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 27, 2007)

I have the v-amp 2 And I connect it to a behringer tube preamp and a behringer tube compressor and I like that sound over the pod, In fact that exact setup cost just as much as a pod.


----------



## Indigo (Feb 14, 2008)

does the behringer vamp pro have just a direct unit to computer recording via usb? and is it easy to get decent tones out of? im just looking for something for simple recordings. 

also.. can either the pod or vamp record keyboards?


----------



## turmoil (Feb 14, 2008)

i have both, the Behringer Vamp-Pro and the Line6 Podxt (with metal shop pack).

i owned the behringer for about a year before buying the Line6 unit so i had A LOT of time to play with it. the only thing i don't like about the behringer unit is the fact that it is not directly USB compatible like the POD.

However, upon getting the PODxt i was a little disappointed. I was expecting it to blow the behringer out of the water. On some things it does...it has WAY more bells and whistles plus there are so many packs and user settings you can download which is cool.

All and all though, they are both FANTASTIC units but for the money, the vamp-pro is seriously worth considering.


----------



## Andrew (Feb 14, 2008)

Line6 Podxt With ModelPacks Metal Shop FX Junkie - eBay (item 260211244859 end time Feb-14-08 18:33:28 PST)

i may bid on that tonight. probably no bids because the seller has a 0 feedbackscore. should i take the risk? 

it doesnt even say if it comes with a power adapter..manual.. or anything.


----------



## guywith7string (Feb 15, 2008)

I've been real happy with my V-Amp Pro. For the money, I don't think you can beat it.

Plus, if you have a computer with MIDI capability, you can download the editor for the V-Amp Pro. This utility makes it a lot easier to adjust effect paramters and get the sound you want.


----------



## robtech34 (Sep 28, 2009)

Long and short, I Love the V-Amp. There are drawbacks. With Behringer, if it works out of the box, usually it is fine, but you may find yourself returning 1 in 5 products as non funtional.
That said, I borrowed a POD for almost a week, it was harsh and synthetic sounding. The V-amp (both the first and 2) are surprisingly....well.. great sounding. The effects are so-so, except the compressor, kinda cool.
The presets are what they are, but editing them and saving them is a snap. The footswitch (unlike the POD) is included. However, you are limited to up and down as options.
I recently used the V-amp directly into a Mackie board for a live gig. To my amazement, it was noiseless. No hum, nothing. Sounded great.
Another drawback is that, at least with the non-rack system, it takes about a half a second to swith to another preset. When using it live is ok, usually there are other intruments to carry over, but is not great in a studio situation.
IMO, there is no reason for a POD, except the "designer" tag.
I'm very satisfied with my V-amp, at least live.


----------



## MFB (Sep 28, 2009)

robtech34 said:


> Long and short, I Love the V-Amp. There are drawbacks. With Behringer, if it works out of the box, usually it is fine, but you may find yourself returning 1 in 5 products as non funtional.
> That said, I borrowed a POD for almost a week, it was harsh and synthetic sounding. The V-amp (both the first and 2) are surprisingly....well.. great sounding. The effects are so-so, except the compressor, kinda cool.
> The presets are what they are, but editing them and saving them is a snap. The footswitch (unlike the POD) is included. However, you are limited to up and down as options.
> I recently used the V-amp directly into a Mackie board for a live gig. To my amazement, it was noiseless. No hum, nothing. Sounded great.
> ...



Old thread is old


----------



## sami (Sep 29, 2009)

I've owned a J-station, V-amp Pro, PodXT, and GuitarPort.

The V-amp's great if you're on a budget, but it is noisy for direct recording. It sounded great when I ran it through the front of my DSL50.

It's all about how you dial it and mix...your mix.

If it had a parametric EQ on it, it would make it 10x better.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Sep 29, 2009)

I own both a v-amp 2 and a pod x3 live.

If you'll be running your v-amp through a power amp - be it a tube one (highly recommended) or at least a decent SS one, it's gonna sound just about right for metal tones (though the pod is still better, IMO). The cab simulation on the v-amp isn't nearly as good as the pod's, and it takes some time to switch live.

For recording, however, the pod slays. It's the same outcome if you compare the fx on each unit... the pod is leagues ahead.


----------

